# Oakley Radars



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I know for a fact a lot of people here on the forums own a pair of Oakley Radars.How do you guys like them? Literally every athlete I see in the Olympics is wearing them, even the ones that aren't from the USA. What exactly is so good about them?

I am thinking of getting a pair for when I'm out hiking and cycling.

What colors and lens options are you guys wearing?


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Well they are basically the best sports sunglasses someone can own....they are super durable, the glasses can take a lot of "jersey cleaning", so very scratch-proof. Add that to the fact that they look cool as hell, and you got yourself the most popular of sport sunglasses.

The new variation called the radar lock or something is very nice too. Super easy to change the lens on those. On the radars, theres a learning curve.


----------



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great classes, better venting and unobstructed view then my Jawbones. Everyone should have a pair. White custom with Red lenses.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Black photochromatic lens is great amongst the trees when it switchyes between light and shade often. Have the jawbone as well but radar are better for riding, jawbone look cooler though.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

I prefer my flak jackets to the radars.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## codytaylor (Sep 3, 2010)

ive had a few sets of Oakleys and when i got the Radars, the first thing i noticed was the fit. they feel like they are GLUED onto my head.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I got the matte black frames with grey, clear and vr28 lenses for when I mtb or wear my military uniform. 

I wear the matte white frames with black iridiums or grey lenses when I want to look like a rockstar with white shades. :thumbsup:

The clear lenses are good for riding at night so you dont get an eyeful of bugs. The VR28s are good for riding in the woods as they increase the contrast on the trails. I also like the VR28s on overcast days. 

The black iridiums are the darkest lens that oakley makes. Theyre good on the brightest days. 

I dont have any polarized lenses bc theyre redonkulous expensive.....


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Radar and jawbone are great for mtb, they fit very well and shed the water from the lens too. I have 2 jawbone and I love it. Btw, I broke 2 of my Oakley glasses they gave me the credit for a new one each time, pretty good.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

mimi1885 said:


> Radar and jawbone are great for mtb, they fit very well and shed the water from the lens too. I have 2 jawbone and I love it. Btw, I broke 2 of my Oakley glasses they gave me the credit for a new one each time, pretty good.


I have actually decided to get a pair of Jawbones instead of the Radars now.

They have this super cool customization feature on Oakley's website where you can create your own custom sunglasses.

So, their warranty is also good? How did your glasses break? I always like a company that has a good no questions asked warranty on their products.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Trail Addict said:


> I have actually decided to get a pair of Jawbones instead of the Radars now.
> 
> They have this super cool customization feature on Oakley's website where you can create your own custom sunglasses.
> 
> So, their warranty is also good? How did your glasses break? I always like a company that has a good no questions asked warranty on their products.


Jawbone are just awesome, when I got the first one I was going to get the Radar but in the end I decided to get another Jawbone instead. I saw the new Racing Jacket it's pretty sleek too.

One was the Zero VR28 out of warranty already and one day it just snapped from the glass by the nose piece I got credit toward the new Zero. Another was the racing jacket transition lens snapped somewhere I don't remember I got free replacement for that one. Kudos to Oakley. Between my wife and I, we probably own 30+ pairs of Oakleys. Can't beat it Made in USA and cheaper than most designer brands sunglasses.

edit: I just saw your profile, are you in Socal? Oakley HQ is by Whiting Ranch trail in OC, if you are not to far from there you can check it out in person, definitely you can do the warranty in person.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

I own a ton of Oakleys. The pair I ride in are a custom pair of Split Jackets and love the switchlock hinged jaw for swapping lenses (I have 8 different lenses for them). I went with the split jackets since they wasn't as big as the Jawbones, and at that time the Radar wasn't as simple to swap the lens. I have been eyeing up the newest Radar Lock version though.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

MhzMonster said:


> I went with the split jackets since they wasn't as big as the Jawbones, and at that time the Radar wasn't as simple to swap the lens.


Do the split jackets have a tighter fit than the Jawbones? I have kind of a small head and really like a tight fit for security.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Trail Addict said:


> Do the split jackets have a tighter fit than the Jawbones? I have kind of a small head and really like a tight fit for security.


It's been over a year since I've compared the two so I really don't remember if they fit any different, just remember not liking the Jawbones for the size of them (big lens). I can tell you that whether it's been pouring down rain, or sweat pouring off of me, They've never come close to falling off. I don't think I've ever needed to push them up the bridge of my nose. [for me] they simply stay put. They do make an Asian fit version as well (smaller size).


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Love my Radars. As much protection and coverage as the M frames, without looking like goggles.


----------



## JWCR (Feb 26, 2012)

best glasses by far..but get a decent lens...


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

JWCR said:


> best glasses by far..but get a decent lens...


What are some good lenses for mountain biking? I have decided to get the Jawbones instead and they come with 2 lenses.

I want something with good contrast that makes the trail come alive. I was thinking of G30 or Persimmon.

Does anyone have experiences with these 2 lenses? I would get them both but I do want a regular dark lens for bright days. Will the G30 work for relatively dark shaded areas of the mountain? Will it also bring out the colors of the trail? Or will Persimmon do that better?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Do you do any night ride? If yes get the clear one or buy separate. G30 red iridium is good as well as persimmon. I also like vr28 good green contrast. I'd stay away from gray it's usually not that bright and expose for me to go with something that dark. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

Make sure the Jawbone you get has the Hydrophobic lens. That means they will not fog, get greased up from your fingers, or sweat will stick to them. It is very effective on my Radars and assume it would be on all the new Oakleys. Got mine four years ago and still work perfect


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

@mimi

I rarely ride at night but sometimes I do ride late in the afternoon when it's a little past sunset. That's when the trails start getting dark. But for the most part I ride when it's bright and sunny. What do you think is better for an all around lens? G30 or Persimmon? I have heard that G30 really brings out the colors of the mountain. That would definitely be a plus for me. I want a lens that really changes my visual perspective of the environment around me.

@Novice

Don't all Oakley lens feature the hydrophobic coating?


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

I have both the G30 and persimmion lens..95% of the time G30 is perfect for in and out of the woods light conditions. Just use the Persimmion in really cloudy conditions


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I've worn oaks for the last 15 years and for clarity and contrast get any lens with the bronze/brown tint. They change the names of the colors but that general color will amaze you. I prefer the vr28 because its a little darker than the others.
I prefer the m frames and have the vr28, clear, and orange for over cast days or for when I shoot at the range.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I use my Persimmon lenses 95% time I am MTB'ing, as they are AWESOME in the woods. 

I use G30's when I know I am going to be riding a lot of open fields, or when road riding.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

As you can see riders use both. My pick would be g30 lens over persimmon but you can't loose either way. Let us know what you think. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

Started with M frames years ago, and have used Radars for the last 4~5 years or so. I personally like the VR28 Polarized lens myself.

This link may help you with the various tints.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I always stay with the m's because they fit me and don't block my peripheral vision. I have a wide bridge nose and wider spaced eyes so many of them don't fit right. 

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------

